# cloister



## areki

*Ş*tie careva cum s-ar traduce în română?
*cloister = *_a courtyard with covered walks (as in religious institutions)
_*D*ictionarele mele (generale) traduc termenul prin "mănăstire". *C*eea ce nu înseamnă chiar acelaşi lucru.
*S*-ar putea traduce prin* atrium *(ca pentru vilele romane)?


----------



## CriHart

areki said:


> stie careva cum s-ar traduce in romana?
> *cloister = *_a courtyard with covered walks (as in religious institutions)
> _dictionarele mele (generale) traduc termenul prin "manastire". ceea ce nu inseamna chiar acelasi lucru.
> s-ar putea traduce prin* atrium *(ca ptr vilele romane)?




atrium chiar nu cred ca este pentru ca *cloister *din cate stiu eu este sala unde se retrageau calugarii sa studieze. Acum sala aia nu este nici manastire. Poate ai putea spune chilie, desi nici varianta asta nu mi se pare prea fericita, chiliile fiind micute si asta fiind un spatiu destul de mare si frumos.  Ma voi mai gandi si iti zic cand imi vine vreo idee. Pana atunci astept alte pareri, poate ne lumineaza cineva.


----------



## OldAvatar

Cred că _atrium_/_atriu _este ok.

atriu = spaţiu deschis, înconjurat uneori de coloane, la intrarea într-o bazilică


----------



## CriHart

OldAvatar said:


> Cred că _atrium_/_atriu _este ok.
> 
> atriu = spaţiu deschis, înconjurat uneori de coloane, la intrarea într-o bazilică




pai tocmai, ca e la intrare. Asta nu e la intrare, e pe interior, inspre curtea interioara.


----------



## OldAvatar

... Este la intrarea în bazilică. Deci, firesc să fie în curte. .


----------



## robbie_SWE

Ce credeti despre cuvantul *arcadă*? 



> (_Arhit._) Deschizătură (sprijinită de obicei pe coloane) formată dintr-un arc în partea sa superioară.


 
 robbie


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Bună, areki.

Aş zice că n-ar fi rău să ne dai fraza completă, poate ne prindem din context de ce e vorba.

Dictionarul meu oferă "peristil" dar cum n-am dat încă de cineva de la arhitectură, nu pot spune nimic sigur  -- pare totuşi să fie în regulă. Depinde şi de traducerea ta: trebuie să foloseşti termenii potriviţi, sau merge să spui, vorba lui Robbie, arcade sau ceva de genul "sub bolţi"?


----------

